
HN Proposal: Lottery Monday - Edmond
&quot;Lottery Monday&quot; would be one day a week where the front page of HN would be randomly generated for every visit.<p>You can set a karma threshold for whose submission should be considered in the random draw to prevent spam. You would also limit  selection to one submission for that day, in other words you can only make one submission for &quot;Lottery Monday&quot;.<p>I think this is one way to inject some fairness into the submission process.
======
gus_massa
You can send the idea to hn@ycombinator.com but I think they will not like it.
See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9336759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9336759)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10013621](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10013621)

Some stories are cherrypicked by the mods to have a second chance. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926)

I think it's better to encourage the visits to the newest page, instead of
using a random order in the front page. The newest page is full of crap, but
it's very encouraging to find a jewel there.

I remember that someone proposed to add a filter to the newest page to read
only the stories with karma>=2, the idea is that "someone else think that it
is interesting". I tried this in one of the unofficial search sites of HN, and
I think it's a good idea. Anyway, someone must read the newest page to make
the first upvote.

